# Trick and skill progression?



## mctendies (7 mo ago)

Hey guys! Wondering, do you have a training plan, training community, app that you use to progress? And if so, are you sticking to that plan or are you using multiple resources? Trying to figure out my own plan and would love some tips


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ride as much as you can. It is the only plan that reliably works.


----------



## weather_nerd (7 mo ago)

Not necessarily trick related, but I watch a lot of YouTube videos on carving. There's tons of videos that are freestyle-oriented though. Lots of helpful tips for any trick you can think of.

Two other ideas:

Take a freestyle-specific lesson. A lot of mountains will have instructors who are good park riders. I did that a couple times in my younger years.
Find a gymnastics gym and see if they have any lessons for your age group. It can help you with air awareness, and they can teach specific skills, like backflips.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

It's harder to have a training plan for mechanics/muscle memory than for endurance or strength. You can work on a trick your whole life and never get it, where someone else will land it first try. Plus your feelings are super important.

I would say I work on a mix of threshold and mood of the day. Like I want to do some 3s, some tweaked grabs etc. Why I want that? I don't know, maybe a video, maybe because I just that. I do some until I feel "not too uncomfortable" going one step further/bigger. Also let your instinct work too, terrain will tell you what you can do, spot fun stuff anywhere and adapt. Workaholic approches to freestyle just lead ugly spins and injuries.


----------

